# rimfire load count in field



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

My new bmag 17wsm can carry a full loaded total of 9 shots. With my .223 i know i can only have 5 shots in gun while hunting. Is the law the same for rimfire rounds?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

No, you can carry the full load.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

You can have six shots in a .223, one in the chamber and a 5 round mag.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

The 5 +1 only apply to semi-autos other then a .22 rimfire. Since your BMAG is a bolt the rule does not apply. Now if it was a semi-auto .17 the rule would apply. 

Some of the laws state .22 or smaller. The one for capacity states only .22 rimfire is the only round that is exempt.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

malainse said:


> The 5 +1 only apply to semi-autos other then a .22 rimfire. Since your BMAG is a bolt the rule does not apply. Now if it was a semi-auto .17 the rule would apply.
> 
> Some of the laws state .22 or smaller. The one for capacity states only .22 rimfire is the only round that is exempt.


If I ever get stopped with my Franklin WSM I'll have to fight that one in court. Nobody makes a 5 round mag and I'm not permanently altering a $80 magazine.


----------



## Schwim (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm in the market for a WSM and still have not decided. The 5 + 1 is contributing to my decision, so I called both Voquartsen and Franklin yesterday. Volquartsen was not interested in my problem, but the main dude at Franklin immediately got a mag out and started engineering a 5-round cap fix with a guy who was sitting next to him. He told me they went through the same thing with the 45 BM and was surprised that I was the first to call with the 17 issue. 

He said they will work up a mag and test it over the next week and will put any related info on their website. Also said he'd email me back. Partly based on this great experience, I am definitely more strongly thinking I'm gonna get me a 17 L.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Tells you a lot about them if looking into the mag issue. +1 for Franklin.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> If I ever get stopped with my Franklin WSM I'll have to fight that one in court. Nobody makes a 5 round mag and I'm not permanently altering a $80 magazine.


Can you get just an upper from Franklin?
Website doesn't show
Thx


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes you can..just call them


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Can you get just an upper from Franklin?
> Website doesn't show
> Thx


http://franklin-armory.myshopify.com/search?x=0&y=0&q=17wsm


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Ouch$$$$$$
Thx
I like the thought, but could almost complete a BMAG with night vision for the money


----------

